# Swap Utilization



## Rhayne (Dec 12, 2000)

Woohooooo! Here's a handy trick that may have been posted before, but for those of you who don't know it, it's a nice one! Note: Do -not- attempt this if you aren't somewhat familiar with the term 'partition' and the use of fdisk.

Cut about a 215 Meg partition into the Extended DOS partition. Then, in Windows, rightclick on My Computer, click on properties, performance, virtual settings, 'Let me manage my own settings', point the swap file to your new partition, set the max at 10 Meg below the total partition size, and jack the minimum up to about 90. Reboot, and enjoy your new, more efficient computer (and watch how much better the rendering on fast-moving mpegs gets). 


------------------
--"I have travelled to cities whose names I can't pronounce, but it doesn't matter because I have removed them from the Earth."--George S. Patton


----------

